

The Facebook Era: Small-town lifestyle for all of us, on a global scale - sendos
http://andrewoneverything.com/the-facebook-era-small-town-lifestyle-for-all

======
sendos
Curious what you guys think of this, since Facebook and the loss of privacy
get discussed a lot here on HN.

Basically, I noticed that the life that we seem to be heading towards (where
due to face recognition everyone we meet on the street will know who we are
and where we live) is not that different from small-town life that people used
to have. That wasn't so bad (though it was restrictive), so maybe this brave
new world won't be as bad as people fear.

On the other hand, this is on a much larger scale, so the consequences are as
yet unknown.

